# Circuito para un portón electrico en miniatura



## Barry (Nov 14, 2006)

Quisiera hacer un circuito que sea similar a los de las puertas de garaje eléctricas, pero en este caso seria en miniatura, seria para la casa de una maqueta, lo tengo pensado hacer con un motor, y un sistema de engranes pero no tengo bien concebido como hacerlo, alguien sabe como?, que necesito?

Salu2 y de antemano gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Podrías utilizar cualquier motor a 12V, un puente H para poder hace reversible el motor,  y un sistema de bandas o engranes para mover las puertas. Con sólo unas cuántas compuertas podrías hacer que el mismo switch abra y cierre dependiendo en que estado se encuentren las puertas. O poner dos switches diferentes, uno para abrir y otro para cerrar.

Para el sistema de paro de las mismas, podrías utilizar un 555 como timer, y ajustarlo al tiempo que tardan en abrir y cerrar las puertas, o poner sensores de fin de carrera con unos micro-switch.

Creo que es la manera más sencilla
Espero y te sea útil esta información.


----------



## Barry (Nov 15, 2006)

Gracias Apollo, con esto que me dices va quedar una puerta muy sencilla y rapida, el motor lo voy a sacar de un carro ya que ya ya trea el control, y para el 555  ya seria cuestion de ingeniarmelas, Gracias y suerte


----------



## pepechip (Abr 30, 2007)

A mi me encargaron un trabajo similar para un proyecto de electrónica, aunque al final no nos entendimos.   se trata de un portón con un brazo hidráulico. te explico.

el portón llevaba los siguientes dispositivos:
   motor con inversión de giro.
   dispositivo de control  de apertura controlado por tiempo y su vez por final de carrera
   dispositivo de control de cierre controlado por tiempo y a su vez por final de carrera
   la puerta se cierra automáticamente transcurrido 30seg, o bien cuando detecte el                    paso del vehículo.
lleva dos barreras de infrarrojos para detectar el paso del vehículo y asegurar que no se cierre la puerta estando el vehículo en su recorrido.
    para liberar la cerradura eléctrica momentáneamente hay que cerrar la puerta (ya esta cerrada). ya que si corre aire empujando la puerta, la cerradura no se libera.
    control sobre el consumo del motor eléctrico, por si esta frenado que se desconecte y no se quede sufriendo

    para desarrollar todo esto pensaba utilizar un pic16f84.

    suerte.


----------



## Edgar Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

hola a todos
Me encargaron diseñar el circuito para un porton electrico sencillo, un swich para abrir y cerrar y dos sensores de carrera para indicar cuando el porton esta totalmente abierto y cuando esta totalmente cerrado, sera que alguien del foro tendra un modelo parecido a este circuito con el cual yo me pueda guiar, se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 22, 2009)

yo tengo uno, pero requiere de :

2 compuertas and de 4 entradas
2 compuertas or de 4 entradas
2 flip-flops
3 compuertas not.

t paso el circuito.

A y B son botones de subida y bajada.
C y D son finales de carrera normal abiertos.
P interruptor de parada. todo se resetea y se detiene todo el proceso.


este mismo circuito sirve para ascensores, carritos, levanta cristales, etc, etc, etc

sino utilizas un poco de lógica y listo...

tienes 2 bits de entrada y 2 de salida...

00 - 00 motor parado (primer 0) dirección arriba (segundo 0)
01 - 10 motor encendido (primer 1) dirección arriba (el 0)
10 - 11 motor encendido (primer 1) dirección abajo (segundo 1)
11 - 00 motor detenido.

ademas, necesitas 2 entras mas que inhiben todo, los finales de carrera.

la lógica es simple, con el 1er bit de salida alimentas o no al motor, y con el segundo bit de salida alimentas o no un relé de 6 o 12 volts, doble contactos para invertir la polaridad del voltaje del motor y que gire en sentido contrario.

saludos


----------



## Edgar Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

si te lo agradezco, si fuese necesario yo puede conseguir esas compuertas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 22, 2009)

aqui esta el mas simple
solo faltan los finales de carrera
que van en serie con el de parada.

todos deben ser normal cerrado.


----------



## Edgar Garcia (Jul 22, 2009)

Si ese esta perfecto yo tenia un diseño parecido a ese pero era un motor y una alarma sonora para cuando el motor se detuviese pero el prof me dijo que le quitara la alarma e implementara los sensores de carrera, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, una pregunta mas y disculpa, en lugar del motor, yo implemento leds, en ese caso uso las resistencias con su mismo valor cierto de 220 ohmios?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 22, 2009)

claro, reemplazas el motor por 2 led's y sus resistores, te conviene bajar el voltaje de alimentación a unos 3 volts
o usar 10volts y usar resistores de 560 ohms.

por otra parte estoy a full diseñando el enclavamiento para que cuando se opriman los 2 botones (subir y bajar) al mismo tiempo, el motor no haga nada.

pero lo simplifique bastante ya o no?

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 22, 2009)

Vuelvo para decirles que logré enclavar las llaves para que no haya falsos contactos o que el motor se queme por subir o bajar ambas llaves al mismo tiempo.

es una lógica simple, y se controlan 2 relevos para evitar usar 1 sola llave y que se queme si es para 220v y varios amperes.

por eso decidí hacer la lógica simple, con llaves y no más de 9[volts] y controlar 2 relés.

1 para la energía del motor...y otro para la dirección.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 23, 2009)

Sólo respondo 1 vez más para que se pueda apreciar cómo se fue modificando el circuito hasta estar completo.

me di cuenta que el diseño anterior no es eficiente, puesto que cuando 1 final de carrera es abierto, el circuito quedaria sin alimentacion y ya no se podría seguir moviendo.

por ende cambie de lugar los finales de carrera y ahora el circuito funciona perfectamente teniendo las siguientes características:

1) 1 llave para subir
2) 1 llave para bajar
3) 1 llave de parada de emergencia.
4) 1 final de carrera superior y 1 inferior, los cuales anulan el movimiento respectivamente.
5) al estar las 2 llaves (de subida y bajada) apagadas el motor no funciona.
6) al estar ambas llaves (subida y bajada) activadas el motor tampoco funciona (enclavamiento especial para que no se queme)
7) el cambio de giro se realiza solo al estar ambas llaves en distintas posiciones, e invirtiendo ambas llaves a la vez.

el diodo led bicolor es solo para que corroboren el buen funcionamiento.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola, vuelvo al hilo porque a alguien le puede llegar a interezar, el circuito de este porton electronico, o bien ascensor, o carrito, o levantacristales de auto, o cualquier utilidad.

un amigo del foro necesitaba el circuito lo mas simple posible y con llaves, y lo hicimos.

ahora traigo el mismo circuito con las mismas condiciones pero en logica digital.

espero les guste.

A = sube
B = baja

si A y B estan en 0 el motor no anda, si A y B estan en 1 el motor no anda.


----------



## Edgar Garcia (Jul 24, 2009)

Volvi para agradecer, y comentarles que realizamos el circuito un poco diferente, colocamos un display d 7 segmentos y un contador de nueve digitos para indicar junto con un led verde y uno rojo para indicar cuando esta abierto y cuando esta cerrado completamente el porton, todavia tiene algunos detalles, pero a penas lo culminemos lo publicamos. gracias por tu ayuda draco.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 8, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo al hilo porque a alguien le puede llegar a interezar, el circuito de este porton electronico, o bien ascensor, o carrito, o levantacristales de auto, o cualquier utilidad.
> 
> un amigo del foro necesitaba el circuito lo mas simple posible y con llaves, y lo hicimos.
> 
> ...






*Hola*a mi me va como anillo al dedo tengo que hacer un portón elevadizo para una feria de ciencias así que como soy novato te hago unas preguntas no lo tomes a mal:
En A y B en el circuito las llaves no las comprendo
¿en la salida de la compuerta sacaste una flecha a un circulo que dice "motor" ?
¿que componentes debo comprar?

Espero que no te moleste mis preguntas es que recién estoy en 9 ESB


----------



## sebastianestudiante (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola nececito hacer un porton electrico en miniatura (pero tiene que ser controlado por un puerto paralelo) y nose los matiales que necesito...


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 22, 2010)

Mira  yo estoy construyendo una maqueta de un portón en la técnica nº9 de Lanús y manejar por paralelo no es buena idea ya que el portón es algo que de seguro vas a usar un motor.
Como busque y busque no encontré nada,pero te dejo este circuito que hice con la función de subir bajar y 2 fin carrera es muy simple lo probe en el cocodrile clips y funciona barbaro y si queres despues le agregas lo que queres aparte luces o algo así

Los componentes que yo uso la llave es un switch de 6 Pin o como se diga y 3 posiciones 2 fin carrera push to break que quiere decir que cuando los pulsas "no deja de pasar corriente".


----------



## kekoss (Abr 23, 2010)

yo hice un proyecto similar pero usando solo releys, lo malo que ya no tengo el diagrama del circuito. Creo que es mas facil de comprender con releys que con compuertas para alguien que no esta relacionado con la electronica


----------



## cliche (Jun 1, 2010)

jaja. esto de los portones es una leyenda. pueden ser lo mas simple hasta llegar a ser el mas maldito de los problemas. 

Puedes realizarlo con:

Pic`s
Motor con reductor.
Reles programables.
Plc.
Etc

El mejor de todo por lejos el mas facil.

motor con reductor. son medio caros. debe girar medio igual lento para que se vea lindo en la casita.- jaja. y el circuito se ve reducido a dos reles. jajaja. funcionan como inversor. facil no?  si quieres algo mas cabezon dime.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 15, 2010)

Por que complican tanto todo? que f-f, que esto, lo otro... si lo mas sencillo es el relé y dos finales de carrera..


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

Barry dijo:


> Quisiera hacer un circuito que sea similar a los de las puertas de garaje eléctricas, pero en este caso seria en miniatura, seria para la casa de una maqueta, lo tengo pensado hacer con un motor, y un sistema de engranes pero no tengo bien concebido como hacerlo, alguien sabe como?, que necesito?
> 
> Salu2 y de antemano gracias



t*E* recomendaria hacer un circuito sencillo con 2 flip flop jk...q*UE* mediante karnaugh logres q*UE* t*E* entregue 00-01-00-10 en cada pulso del clock...para esto seria necesario q*UE* uses un timer monoestable o un trigger schmitt para lograr flancos de bajada limpios y una buena señal (en el caso q*UE* uses flip flops activos por flanco de bajada).

00 quieto (estado incial del circuito)
01 subida (primer pulso)
00 qu*IE*to (segundo pulso)
10 bajada (tercer pulso)
00...se repite la secuencia



Barry dijo:


> Quisiera hacer un circuito que sea similar a los de las puertas de garaje eléctricas, pero en este caso seria en miniatura, seria para la casa de una maqueta, lo tengo pensado hacer con un motor, y un sistema de engranes pero no tengo bien concebido como hacerlo, alguien sabe como?, que necesito?
> 
> Salu2 y de antemano gracias



c*O*mo solo es pa*RA* una maqueta pensaba q*UE* seria mucho mas comodo hacer el motor de apetrtura y cierre mas comun del mundo

aca t*E* paso:


----------



## dannyric (Mar 29, 2011)

Oigan yo ocupo un proyecto similar, la unica diferencia es *QU*e se abrira con un pulso pero se cerrara automaticamente despues de unos segundos y si al estarse cerrando hay algo *QU*e interfiera una señal de un sensor entonces el porton se detendra. espero hayan entendido.

Tengo entendido que con el puente H se hara la inversion de giro de motor y con el 555 se determinara el tiempo en el *QU*e el porton estara abierto pero no se como unir ambos circuitos, si alguien me ayudara con un diagrama o alguna idea se los agradeceria.


----------



## gesteve (Nov 4, 2011)

también lo podrías hacer con un 4017 y usando interruptores NO en vez de final de carrera aqui le adjunto el circuito





espero que os sirva de ayuda
pero tendrías que cambiar los leds por estados del motor ( abrir, cerrar, paro)


----------



## Manuel51 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mira el post número 16 de aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-abrir-cerrar-puerta-1215/#post574245

Saludos.


----------



## Villena (Nov 5, 2011)

Yo tengo una gran duda...

me podrian explicar eso de.. "VOLTAGE RAIL"

mi duda es.. NO SE SI ESO TIENE NEGATIVO O QUE.. eso es como una bateria como??

no entiendo lo de 0V, 6V, 10V .-.

podrian explicarme por favor..


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 5, 2011)

Es la ΔV(diferencia de voltage).Si en tu fuente tienes 9v y 0v la diferencia de voltage es 9v el 0v sera el negativo por ser el menor y el 9v+
Tambien si tienes una fuente con una salida de 15v y otra de 10v la ΔV es 5v, el 15v sera el + y el 10v el -
otro ejemplo seria una fuente con una salida de -6v y otra de -10v.En este caso ΔV seria 4v
-6v sera el que se usara como + y el -10v como negativo
Espero aclarar tus dudas 
saludos


----------



## kakashi1500 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno pensando en que a mi en la escuela me pidieron un circuito de automatización se me ocurrió hacer un diagrama para un portón automático (claro solo es para una maqueta) uniendo diagramas de otros circuitos el resultado se los adjunto.
Les recuerdo que solo soy un novato y que solo se trata de una idea lo que significa que la pueden mejorar o hacerme ver el error si es que lo hay.
El circuito funciona con el sensor de movimiento basado en el CI 567 (el cual no lo pude poner en el livewire) pero que lo pueden encontrar aquí mismo en el foro; el sensor se encarga de dar la señal de que hay algún objeto frente al portón esto hará que se encienda el motor y abra el portón esto provocara que se active el puente H para cerrar y volver al estado inicial.
En caso de que a la hora de cerrar el portón siga habiendo un objeto frente al portón, este se volverá a abrir. Los botones pulsadores es para evitar que el motor siga encendido una ves que cierre o abra por completo el portón. Espero les guste el circuito y les sea de utilidad.
.


----------



## matiasrobot (Dic 8, 2017)

kakashi1500 dijo:


> Bueno pensando en que a mi en la escuela me pidieron un circuito de automatización se me ocurrió hacer un diagrama para un portón automático (claro solo es para una maqueta) uniendo diagramas de otros circuitos el resultado se los adjunto.
> Les recuerdo que solo soy un novato y que solo se trata de una idea lo que significa que la pueden mejorar o hacerme ver el error si es que lo hay.
> El circuito funciona con el sensor de movimiento basado en el CI 567 (el cual no lo pude poner en el livewire) pero que lo pueden encontrar aquí mismo en el foro; el sensor se encarga de dar la señal de que hay algún objeto frente al portón esto hará que se encienda el motor y abra el portón esto provocara que se active el puente H para cerrar y volver al estado inicial.
> En caso de que a la hora de cerrar el portón siga habiendo un objeto frente al portón, este se volverá a abrir. Los botones pulsadores es para evitar que el motor siga encendido una ves que cierre o abra por completo el portón. Espero les guste el circuito y les sea de utilidad.
> .



que transistor ocupas , donde deberia ir el sensor ? saludos


----------

